# Conjunto transmisor-receptor RF codificado



## juanma2468 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hola, no se si este circuito anda dando vueltas por aca, pero la verdad es que nunca lo vi, bueno se los dejo para quien quiera experimentar un poco. Nunca lo arme asi que no puedo dar fe de su funcionamiento, si alguien lo ha hecho por favor que comente o si tiene un circuito RF similar a este donde la antena es parte del impreso, como los controles de alarmas de autos y sabe que funciona, estaria bueno que lo publicara, creo que de este tipo de circuitos no hay mucho dando vueltas, hay de los que llevan antena tipo alambre, pero este tipo de transmisores-receptores son muy compactos y tienen buen alcance para la mayoria de las aplicaciones que uno puede necesitar. Bueno espero les sirva y espero alguien aporte alguin tipo de esquema similar, saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 29, 2013)

Hola juanma2468,Este es el tipico circuito de control remoto ,utilizado durante años,Con sus diferentes variantes de ci, 53200,ht12 etc,funciona muy bien ,y aun existen marcas que los siguen fabricando y utilizando en sus productos.

Saludos Vecino.

Pd Si encuentro entre mis cadaveres una placa limpia de un Tx de estos, la escaneo y la posteo.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Nov 29, 2013)

me uno al tema porque tambien estoy interesado.
yo me encontre este que me gusta por su simplicidad nada mas que a mi se serviria si funciona a 315MHz para usar un modulo receptor:






*sacado de este link:
http://electgpl.blogspot.mx/2013/11/transmisor-ask-de-80m-5v.html


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 29, 2013)

Pues para aplicaciones de controles remotos pequeños, es conveniente utilizar el circuito que postie, dado que la antena es parte del circuito impreso, y con muy pocos componentes logras hacer el oscilador-transmisor, el circuito que propone Laelectronicameodia no es muy practico para controles remotos de bolsillo dado el tamaño que presenta el conjunto oscilador-modulador-antena (tipo alambre). El circuito posteado que funciona a 300MHz, mas o menos, cambiando algun que otro valor (ajuste del trimmer) creo que se puede llegar a los 315MHz para hacer uso de los modulos Rx comerciales. Espero tu circuito elgriego, y si dispones del circuito receptor, tambien estaria bueno si lo postearas, desde ya muchas gracias a todos, saludos.
Me olvidaba, por ahi elgriego lo sabe, como es la antena del receptor que yo postie, porque no la entiendo muy bien como es su forma e implementacion. ahora si, nos vemos.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 30, 2013)

Hola juanma,en bien halle la placa la subo,con respecto al receptor .debo tener una placa ,pero armada,eso complica el escaneo ,pero ya veremos,con respecto a la antena es una pedazo de cable ,de unos 60cmts,Ni se te ocurra ,sacar la longitud de onda,porque noda,pero evidentemente los fabricantes de portones y alarmas no se rigen por las mismas reglas que nosotros,los que si repetamos a don Hertz y sus postulados  jaja


Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 4, 2013)

Buenas, He aqui la plaquetita,la he encontrado finalmente,Esta es la tipica placa de control remoto de alarmas,que utilizan el Tr mps h10 y el ci 53200 ,ht12 etc,las medidas calcularlas en funcion del tamaño del ci,eso nunca falla.

Y sino solicitar las medidas, a un servidor 




Pd, Esta dos veces ,perque no me convencia ,como habia salido.


Saludos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Dic 5, 2013)

Muchas gracias elgriego, te hago una consulta, ese tipo de antenas son del tipo de antenas cerradas verdad??, ahora si mal no tengo entendido su eficiencia de radiacion depende del area efectiva que posea, por lo que el mejor area que puedes realizar es la de un cuadrado, no es asi??. Yo he estado haciendo mis ensayos, realice dos plaquitas distintas (solo la parte del transmisor, sin el ht12 u otros similares), la primera que hice es similar a la que vos escaneaste, pero tenia el problema de que aun sin entrada de datos el transmisor se disparaba solo, eso pude arreglarlo colocando un pequeño capacitor de 10pF entre la base del transistor y masa, supongo que con eso mato cualquier pequecha oscilacion que se meta por base que haga que el transistor se enbale y entre a autooscilar. Pero no logro una señal senoidal muy limpia, por lo que decidi realizar una nueva placa pero con montaje superficial y maximizando el area de la antena al maximo y disminuyendo el tamaño de la placa al minimo posible, quedo realmente muy pequeña de 1,5x1,5 cm y si bien anduvo un poco mejor, igual seguia siendo un poco fea la señal, no es del todo senoidal, de hecho con un analizador de espectros pude ver que esta la fundamental y varias de sus armonicas, que andan inclusive por el orden de los GHz. La verdad es que no se que puedo hacer. Adjunto las imagenes de la plaquitas que hice para que las veas. Espero me puedas dar alguna idea de que hacer para mejorar las cosas, adjunto tambien otro circuito del cual me base, pero no llego nunca a la frecuencia que dice ese esquema, saludos.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 15, 2014)

Hola JuanMa... efectivamente, mi circuito es un poco viejo y quizas se pueda mejorar como ya lo hicieron otros, pero te estas olvidando que el ancho de la pista en el loop es significativo, mas si lo quieres hacer trabajar en 400Mhz... Bueno, solo escribia para compartir "tu" diseño del pcb del TX que se que a mas de uno quizas le sirva...
saludos


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 16, 2014)

Gracias torres.electronico por compartir el esquema. Por casualidad tenes algun receptor que trabaje en esa frecuencia, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 16, 2014)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Gracias torres.electronico por compartir el esquema. Por casualidad tenes algun receptor que trabaje en esa frecuencia, desde ya muchas gracias.



usa el mismo del circuito, pero en la parte del loop, copia tal cual tenes en tu circuito la parte de la antena, osea, si tenes todabia el archivo donde creaste el pcb del TX, copia como esta el loop, y pegalo en el diseño del RX...Decir que solo trabajo con PCBWizard, si no te doy una mano en armar el pcb del circuito...Una reforma que le podrias hacer al tx, es ampliar las pistas de GND y mallar el circuito, esceptuando la zona del loop


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 17, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:
			
		

> usa el mismo del circuito, pero en la parte del loop, copia tal cual  tenes en tu circuito la parte de la antena, osea, si tenes todabia el  archivo donde creaste el pcb del TX, copia como esta el loop, y pegalo  en el diseño del RX...Decir que solo trabajo con PCBWizard, si no te doy  una mano en armar el pcb del circuito...Una reforma que le podrias  hacer al tx, es ampliar las pistas de GND y mallar el circuito,  esceptuando la zona del loop


Tu eres el que ha publicado este circuito? Perdona Martín, no me había dado cuenta que eras tu, lo deduje por tu nick, que era tu apellido.

Te cuento que he armado el receptor con el mismo loop que el del segundo circuito pero no me ha funcionado. El segundo circuito transmisor me ha funcionado mejor que el primero, ya que el primero me oscilaba aun cuando no habia datos presentes, en cambio, el segundo sólo oscilaba cuando había uno's en el pin de datos. El trasmisor si he podido verificar que transmite con dos instrumentos diferentes, uno fue con un analizador de espectros colocando una resistencia en la entrada de 47ohms como antena, y el otro fue con mi osciloscopio de 100MHz de ancho de banda en la funcion de FFT. En ambos casos las frecuencias coincidian, el máximo que pude lograr fue cercano a los 400MHz, de ahí para bajo.
Te adjunto el circuito receptor para que lo veas, no incluí la parte del TL082 sólo para reducir su tamaño, pero lo monte en protoboard luego para poder probar, quizas ahí este un poco el tema y como bien vos me comentas, el plano de masa y el grosor de la pista de GND. Lo que tambien difiere es el punto donde el inductor se acopla al loop con respecto al Tx. Por casualidad, tenes la especificación del grosor de la pista que me puedas pasar?


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 17, 2014)

Hola JuanMa, si soy yo jajaja, no hay drama. Mirá, el tema de los  433Mhz, es un hito que para proyectos no comerciales no hace falta  respetar esa frecuencia, ya que estas trabajando con muy baja  potencia... Yo en tu lugar, trataria de llevarlo lo mas proximo a los 50Mhz (algo similar a  lo que hay en el otro topico); Igualmente, para no dejar atras lo que  ya hiciste con este circuito, el falso disparo del transmisor, esta dado  por la realimentacion del capacitor que tenes en el loop; Una buena  solucion para esto es la que hicistes, o sea, colocar un capacitor a  gnd, pero este te limitara el tamaño del paquete de datos y la velocidad de transmision, yo calculo que para fines practicos de casa, se amolda perfectamente...
Ahora, yo llevaria el inductor a la zona del led (lo mas cercano  al loop) y el ancho del loop si no mal rcuerdo era de 1.7mm o 1.8mm  (creo).;Tendria que mirar en que disco rigido suelto, tengo todo lo de  este tema... Estamos hablando de un tema del año 98-99 
Estoy mirando el receptor, y no son iguales las  antenas...fijate de hacer una copia espejo y respeta el formato y  medidas en ambos... A esto le sumas un HD-HT sin presindir del amp op y  se va para arriba como gases de buzo en el agua


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 17, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Hola JuanMa, si soy yo jajaja, no hay drama. Mirá, el tema de los  433Mhz, es un hito que para proyectos no comerciales no hace falta  respetar esa frecuencia, ya que estas trabajando con muy baja  potencia... Yo en tu lugar, trataria de llevarlo lo mas proximo a los 50Mhz (algo similar a  lo que hay en el otro topico); Igualmente, para no dejar atras lo que  ya hiciste con este circuito, el falso disparo del transmisor, esta dado  por la realimentacion del capacitor que tenes en el loop; Una buena  solucion para esto es la que hicistes, o sea, colocar un capacitor a  gnd, pero este te limitara el tamaño del paquete de datos y la velocidad de transmision, yo calculo que para fines practicos de casa, se amolda perfectamente...
> Ahora, yo llevaria el inductor a la zona del led (lo mas cercano  al loop) y el ancho del loop si no mal rcuerdo era de 1.7mm o 1.8mm  (creo).;Tendria que mirar en que disco rigido suelto, tengo todo lo de  este tema... Estamos hablando de un tema del año 98-99
> Estoy mirando el receptor, y no son iguales las  antenas...fijate de hacer una copia espejo y respeta el formato y  medidas en ambos... A esto le sumas un HD-HT sin presindir del amp op y  se va para arriba como gases de buzo en el agua


mira este, 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-433-mhz-pcb-99283/


si quieren usarlo en otras frecuencias,es muy facil,solo intercanbien de lugar c2 por c3 
o sea el trimer lo colocan donde esta c2 y c3 donde estaba el trimer.
para frecuencias de mas de 500mhz ya hay que cambiar el transistor,pueden poner el bfr90 / brf91 0 el brf92 encapsulado to92 

Ver el archivo adjunto 93294


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 17, 2014)

tal cual...implemente algo similar y esta en el grupo de picaxe...es similar, lo unico que cambia es el led y en ves de enviar datos, solo enviaba tonos y los decodificaba por duracion...Yo creo que es mas accesible este ultimo, pero la antena debe rondar los 10/15cm...me aproxime Rey-Julien?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 17, 2014)

si aproximado,podes poner hasta 17 centímetros mas no (los 17 centimetros son para 433mhz,a mayor frecuencia,antena mas corta,a menor frecuencia antena mas larga)
la antena es de 17 centimetros,ya esta impresa en el pcb y el led no hay que quitarlo,sirve de testigo cuando el transmisor esta enviando datos / o tonos,aunque tranquilamente se puede quitar,no hay problemas
la entrada de los datos es por r1 de 47k


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 17, 2014)

Pues muchas gracias a todos, esta interesante el Tx de el rey julian, aunque para ahorrar espacio, se podría llegar a poner la antena del lado de abajo, o sea bi-capa, pero lo más dificil creo que es hacer el receptor. torres.electronico tendreé en cuenta lo de copiar la antena tal cual esta para no modificar su tamaño.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 17, 2014)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Pues muchas gracias a todos, esta interesante el Tx de el rey julian, aunque para ahorrar espacio, se podría llegar a poner la antena del lado de abajo, o sea bi-capa, pero lo más dificil creo que es hacer el receptor. torres.electronico tendreé en cuenta lo de copiar la antena tal cual esta para no modificar su tamaño.



o no poner la antena en el impreso,para luego ponerle un trozo de cable para la antena


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 17, 2014)

No se ya pispearon lo que les comente que hice con picaxe, pero en algun momento de artesano y alpedismo total, modifique un mp3 chino para implementarlo como receptor... Lo bueno que corre de 43Mhz hasta 108Mhz y no hay manera de pifiarle con el tx jajaja... Voy a ver si me pongo en campaña y conecto los discos IDE que tngo tirado. Tengo todo, pero no se en cual y menos recuerdo el nombre que le upse, pero en fin... seguro lo voy a encontrar... hace rato que amago conectarlo para recuperar cosas viejas, pero nunca don flojera me ayuda


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 20, 2014)

El valor de la inductacia del Tx que postiaste el-rey-julien, es de 1uHy verdad? no es de 1Hy como figura en el esquema no?.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 20, 2014)

no me acuerdo cuanto media,pero no importa,si ya esta echo en el pcb ,es impreso

mira estas fotos,
placa vista del lado de las pistas 


el tamaño es de 15mm por 20 mm 



la parte pintada de negro vendría a ser L1 ,fue prueba y error asta dar con el tamaño justo



vista del lado de los componentes 



asi tal cual esta funciona a 433mhz y se puede usar para ponerle un pic o un ht12e ,,
tiene buen alcance y  le puse antena.
los tres terminales son + - y entrada   , no le puse el led,que este o no no le afecta en nada.
funciona con una pila de  r23 de 12 volt

el pcb este de las fotos,es distinto al del hilo,el del hilo le puse antena,pero se puede quitar.
si encuentro el archivo en el disco duro lo subo,asi están los dos modelos,con y sin antena


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 20, 2014)

Buenisimo. Cambia en algo el alcance con o sin antena?? De cuanto sería aproximadamente el alcance con la pila nueva?? Que transistor estas usando al final?? Por otro lado, siguiendo otros hilos vi que junto con otra persona ibas a armar un receptor con componentes que no fueran SMD pero al final nunca publicaron resultados, que paso que el Rx? Cual estas usando??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 21, 2014)

el transistor uso el mpsh10  , sin antena y al aire libre entre 50 y 80 metros máximo.
el receptor se puede armar,pero es dificil para los principiantes,ya que si movés un poco un componente se cambia de frecuencia, 
,para el receptor es mas fácil y practico comprar el modulo.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 21, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> el transistor uso el mpsh10  , sin antena y al aire libre entre 50 y 80 metros máximo.
> el receptor se puede armar,pero es dificil para los principiantes,ya que  si movés un poco un componente se cambia de frecuencia,
> ,para el receptor es mas fácil y practico comprar el modulo.


Estería bueno armar un receptor con componentes SMD de manera de no modificar la frecuencia de trabajo. El que postiaste que sacaste de una pagina brasilera tenes idea si funciona?? Porque me enrrosco he intento hacerlo andar, con SMD.
El trasmisor que hiciste de 15x20 mm creo que se podria hacer de 10x10 mm con SMD salvo por el trimmer.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 21, 2014)

Che, me gusto el hardware del TX!!!   muy bueno  , esceptuando por los pochoclos en la soldadura 
Consulta del millon...a que diseño del RX te referias que es dificil de armar? el que citaste en el otro topico? Igualmente, reitero, quedo muy bueno este ultimo diseño por que practicamente es facil de adoptar en el hardware de los proyectos de uno... saludos amigazo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 21, 2014)

juanma2468  a tu pregunta, si funciona,esta probado





torres.electronico dijo:


> Che, me gusto el hardware del TX!!!   muy bueno  , esceptuando por los pochoclos en la soldadura
> Consulta del millon...a que diseño del RX te referias que es dificil de armar? el que citaste en el otro topico? Igualmente, reitero, quedo muy bueno este ultimo diseño por que practicamente es facil de adoptar en el hardware de los proyectos de uno... saludos amigazo



me refería que es difícil de hacerlo funcionar una ves armado,con componentes comunes.
de ejemplo
,donde yo trabajaba ,yo los arme (era la sección desarrollo) yo a cada placa hacia una serie de 10 y los 10 funcionaban.
la misma placa y con el ayudante (con poca experiencia en rf) y de la serie de 10 solo 4 le funcionaban y el resto las tenia que revisar yo.
ahora la misma placa y con componentes smd de cada 100 unidades que las montábamos entre los dos
solo unas 5 a lo sumo fallaban y había que agregar o cambiar algún valor de capasitor.(la mayoria de las veces solo hacia falta desoldar un capasitor y colocarlo  dos o 3 milímetros del lugar donde estaba

para el foro lo que publique es de facil armado,como el tx ,ese funciona siempre,lo arme quien lo arme


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 21, 2014)

Sin duda alguna, te felicito por tus aportes..espero que no te enojes por el chiste de los pochoclos... abrazo amigo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 21, 2014)

no hay problema,quedo así porque la plaquita la probé con distintos componentes y ya sabes,muchas desoldadura/soldaduras y como quedo


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 21, 2014)

Aca adjunto un PCB del Tx expuesto por el-rey-julien, las medidas fisicas son 14x9,6 mm. No la arme como para probarla, pero ya se las tiro por si alguien la quiere, en cuanto pueda la armo y les comento como me fue. Coloque un BF199 que mirando sus pines de frente son C-E-B, si utilizan un MPSH10 los pines de frente son B-E-C, lo cual hace el el transistor quede exactamente al reves que el BF199.
Proximamente subiré uno con montaje superficial.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 21, 2014)

justo lo explique por aqui eso del transistor https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-433-mhz-pcb-99283/

humm no se la bobina esta distinta ,parece demasio larga,sera cuestion de probar y a lo sumo cambiar el valor del capa de 3pf


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 21, 2014)

que longitud tiene que tener?? O más facil, que largo tiene en tu diseño y con que ancho de pista?? Así la hago de igual medida.


			
				el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> juanma2468  a tu pregunta, si funciona,esta probado


Tenes el PCB del receptor que anda, tanto en SMD como con componentes comunes que puedas brindar??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 21, 2014)

luego te los paso,de momento no los encuentro


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 23, 2014)

Bueno aca les traigo unas fotitos del trasmisor armado y funcionando de maravillas, puse una foto de cuando no transmite y cuando trasmite a 433MHz, pudiendose observar claramente la portadora . Cambie solo dos valores de componentes porque era lo que tenía en ese momento, reemplace la resistencia de base de 47K por una de 33K y el capacitor de 3pf lo reemplace por uno de 3,3pf. 
El ajuste fue muy sencillo y cubre una banda aprooximada de 400Mhz a 450MHz, digo aproximada porque no en realidad no lo medi, fue solo con la vista, ojimetro .
Creo que con la versión SMD que tengo pensado hacer, va a tener un tamaño físico menor a 10x10 mm. . Igual este transmisor ya es bastante chico, cuesta un poco la manipulación dado su reducido tamaño.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 23, 2014)

perfecto,felicitaciones ¡¡¡
el unico secreto que tiene para el ajuste mas sencillo es en donde esta puesto el trinmer .
lo de la r de base, puede variar,dependiendo del transistor, yo me había olvidado.en algunos módulos si tenia que poner una r mas chica ,pero en la mayoría no,el motivo no lo se,pero supongo que debe ser por la ganancia del transistor
lo del capasitor ,por hay sin cambiar de valor y con solo dejarle las patitas unos milímetros mas largas y ya funciona


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lo proximo será intentar armar el receptor y que este me funcione, voy a armar el que vos posteaste el-rey-julien de 433MHz, lo que si voy a hacerlo con componentes normales, que puede usar de reemplazo de los BFR92 y BFR93?? El BF199 o el MPSH10 serviran?? La bobinita L1 de 3 vueltas sobre un ferrite ajustable se podra hacer con nucleo de aire??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 23, 2014)

yo los que arme fueron con el MPSH10 y el bf199, y el ic use el lm358 
ya no los tengo,si no te mostraba unas fotos, funcionaron,pero era mas practico comprar el modulo 
,por todo el tiempo del armado,calibración,,, para la fabrica era mas rentable comprarlos echos a pagarme todas esas horas.

PD:
 me están dando de reacer el pcb y armar el receptor,ya que no encuentro los archivos que yo use





juanma2468 dijo:


> Lo proximo será intentar armar el receptor y que este me funcione, voy a armar el que vos posteaste el-rey-julien de 433MHz, lo que si voy a hacerlo con componentes normales, que puede usar de reemplazo de los BFR92 y BFR93?? El BF199 o el MPSH10 serviran?? La bobinita L1 de 3 vueltas sobre un ferrite ajustable se podra hacer con nucleo de aire??



la bobina yo la armaba sobre un tornillo finito, y luego para calibrar desenroscaba el tornillo


----------



## phavlo (Jul 23, 2014)

te quedo muy bueno, yo había armado algo parecido una vez, que trabajaba a 300Mhz que había publicado dario  me parece que en un proyecto de hexapodo de el... el emisor hacia interferencia con el TV pero el receptor nunca lo pude hacer funcionar....


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 23, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> la bobina yo la armaba sobre un tornillo finito, y luego para calibrar desenroscaba el tornillo


Esta buena la idea del tornillo, algun material en especial, 3 vueltas le dabas no?? Es la de 12nHy verdad?  La de 10 uHy ponías una comercial??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 23, 2014)

yo le daba como 4 vueltas y al tornillo primero le ponía un spagueti termocontraible,lo calentaba y luego las espiras,,,,
creo que el tornillo era de 1/8 x 1/4 ,no estoy seguro de su medida,,eso tendría que averiguar,era un tornillo común y corriente de ferretería,era el grosor igual a los tornillos que traen las cajitas de luz, jeluz,cica ,comun nomas ,pero era corto no tan largos


----------



## miguelus (Jul 24, 2014)

Buenos días.

En esas frecuencias ( Fr > de 200Mhz), no es conveniente utilizar nucleos ferromagnéticos en las Bobinas ya que se introducen muchas pérdidas.

Si no queda más remedio que utilizar un núcleo ajustable, este tiene que ser de un material no magnético, una solución es emplear Latón o Aluminio,  en este caso hay que tener en cuenta que el ajuste funciona al revés, esto es, al poner el núcleo la inductancia disminuye.

Sal U2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 24, 2014)

miguelus ,
el la parte roja 





buena acotación, abra que armarlo con un tornillo de bronce,
no se como no me se ocurrió,yo lo arme con un tornillo común nomas y funcionaba igual ,pero seguro que con el tornillo de bronce funciona mucho mejor¡¡¡


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola gente, adjunto un receptor de 433MHz que encontre por ahi, no se si funciona, pero me supongo que si, en todo los casos, explica como armar las bobinas, lo unico que no se ya que no lo aplara es si son de nucleo de aire, paraeciera que si. Los valores de los capacitores creo que estan en picofaradios.
-----------------------------------------ACTUALIZACIÓN--------------------------------------------

Bueno lo prometido es deuda, les traigo el PCB del transmisor con componentes SMD, mide 10 x 10 mm y posee la opción de colocar o no la antena de 18 cm (lineal) para 433MHz, y de 24 vueltas por 3,2 mm de diametro si es helicoidal. Aún no la arme ni probe porque estoy esperando recibir los transistores MPSH10MS de montaje superficial, en cuanto los tenga la armo y les comento que tal funciona. Luego los proximos pasos seran armar Rx para completar el conjunto Tx-Rx.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 25, 2014)

según el esquema ,ese receptor tiene solo salida análoga, es mejor con salida digital ya que no tiene ruido que haga fallar al ic decoder ,,,,, 
,pero voy a modificar y probar ese esquema y hacerle una salida digital con un lm358,
buen esquema,me dio muchas ideas ¡¡¡
gracias juanma ¡¡¡


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 25, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> según el esquema ,ese receptor tiene solo salida análoga, es mejor con  salida digital ya que no tiene ruido que haga fallar al ic decoder ,,,,,
> ,pero voy a modificar y probar ese esquema y hacerle una salida digital con un lm358,
> buen esquema,me dio muchas ideas ¡¡¡
> gracias juanma ¡¡¡


Que bueno que te inspire nuevas ideas. Las bobinas son con nucleo de aire?? Pareciera que no requiere el tornillito de ajuste, con modificar la forma de las bobinas alcanza. Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 25, 2014)

según el esquema,son de aire ,yo voy a intentarla hacerla impresa


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 25, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> según el esquema,son de aire ,yo voy a intentarla hacerla impresa


SMD o componentes comunes??
Vas a compartir el esquema y el PCB??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 25, 2014)

si lo voy a compartir ,y lo voy a hacer con componentes comunes,


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 21, 2014)

Bien, ya consegui los MPSH10 de montaje superficial (código SMD 3E.), arme la primer versión SMD pero no funcionó y lo que note es que el transistor calentaba bastante, lo cual me sorprendió, asique rediseñe la placa pensando que la bobina impresa era chica, trate de agrandarla lo más que pude y obtuve lo que adjunto. Nuevamente al probarla no funcionó y el transistor seguía calentando. Ahora bien si el valor de inductacia es muy chica la frecuencia de oscilación sería mayor a 433 MHz (el capacitor es de 3.3pF), si la frecuencia de oscilación fuera mayor a la ft del transistor puede que sea la causa del calentamiento?? Lo que se me ocurre es poner algún otro capacitor en paralelo para así aumentar dicho valor y poder bajar la frecuencia de oscilación, eso serviría para que oscile y el transistor no caliente?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2014)

el transistor no calienta para nada,debe estar puesto mal , funciona bien hasta unos 500mhz luego no hace nada,pero en ningún momento calienta. (ni en el transmisor ni en el receptor, )
revisa bien cual es la base,colector y emisor del transistor smd



estas son las correcta para el mps10  smd es la foto SOT23


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 21, 2014)

Pues si lo verifique, y los pines son los correctos como los que vos posteaste. Te marco en mi PCB cuales sería los pines, la vista es del lado de los componentes, el transistor SMD está soldado del lado Bottom. Entonces porque calienta? Verifique si habia cortos y no encontre nada raro, todo bien conectado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2014)

esta al revés, la base es el emisor, no desesperes, lo sueldas panza arriba y listo


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 21, 2014)

Pues si lo miro del lado de abajo, o sea viendo al transistor me queda como lo que vos posteaste, por ahi la imagen del PCB confunde, adjunto la misma imagen pero espejada, como si estuviera viendo al transistor de frente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2014)

*asi si, esta bien puesto*,
dejame un ratito que reviso las pistas a ver si le encuentro algún error


edito,
no le encuentro ningun error en el pcb, lo que no me gusta es la forma de la bobina impresa,
,nunca me paso de que calentara el transistor,lo que puedes hacer es colocarle uno que no sea smd y ver si calienta,tambien se puede probar con otros valores de capacitor 
quizás los transistores smd que te vendieron no sean los correctos,pero haun si fueran transistores comunes,tampoco tendría que calentar nada
revisa algún corto entre pistas


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 21, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> *asi si, esta bien puesto*,
> dejame un ratito que reviso las pistas a ver si le encuentro algún error
> 
> 
> ...


Pues si se me habia ocurrido probar con un transistor comun para ver si hacia lo mismo, luego lo haré.En cuanto a la forma de la bobina, no es más que un serpenteo para poder lograr una mayor longitud de traso y asi acercarme más al valor real. Tambien lo pense de que me vendieron unos transistores que no eran, pero verifique el codigo del SMD con el libro de codigos que posteo fogonazo aqui en el foro y figura que el 3E es el MPSH10, por lo que es correcto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2014)

si los míos también dicen 3E  ,son esos


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 21, 2014)

Pues es raro no? Voy a cambiar de valor de capacitor y si sigue igual probare de cambiar el transistor y sino no se....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2014)

si no hay dudas es ese el transistor correcto, dice 3E


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 21, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> si no hay dudas es ese el transistor correcto, dice 3E


Pues el mio dice 3E y tiene un pequeño punto al final (3E.) Lo busque con el punto pero no encontre nada, por que supongo que debe ser igual al 3E solo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2014)

el mio no tiene el punto,solo dice 3E, deben ser iguales,
porque no lo probas en mi pcb a ver si funcionan esos transistores que tenes vos


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 21, 2014)

Tenes un PCB para SMD?, porque la que posteaste es con uno comun y no coinciden las patas
______________Actualizacion____________________
Pues simule el circuito en MultiSim y segun la simulacion, bueno a parte de que no oscilo, me indicó que consumia una corriente de 0,021A = 21mA, con lo cual si consedero que entre colector y emisor aplico 12V, obtengo una potencia de 0,25W, y segun la hoja de datos soporta 0,33W, con lo cual puede que ese sea el problema de porque es que calienta? Adjunto la imagen de la simulacion. El coil RF lo especialice con un valor de inductacia de 41nHy que es el valor que precisaria para oscilar a 433 con el capacitor de 3.3pF.
El instrumento de medicion que utilice fue el analizador de espectros.
Puse para medir la corriente un amperimetro de alterna y otro de continua respectivamente.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2014)

yo lo puse allí mismo entra en ese pcb ,medio de costado pero entra ,hay que ponerlo del lado de las pistas ,
esperate que busco una plaquita y le saco una foto


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 22, 2014)

Aca adjunto las fotos de el transmisor que hice y de lo que compre como para hacer pruebas (transmisor y receptor). Ahora tengo una duda, porque vi que el receptor lo alimentan con 5V en todos lados, yo lo hice con 12V, lo habre quemado?, el LM358 soporta los 12V.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2014)

el lm 358 si  soporta los 12 volt,


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 22, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> el lm 358 si  soporta los 12 volt,


Entonces porque dicen que hay que alimentarlo con 5V?? Con 12V anda igual sin problemas? Cambia en algo su funcionamiento??
Por otro lado, conecte el transmisor que compre y trate de ver con el osciloscopio en la funcion FFT la portadora pero no la encontre, como si no emitiera igual que el mio, y verifique el transistor y tambien calentaba, sera por como lo hago funcionar?? Lo alimento con 12V  y el pin de dato lo mando a 12V tambien, será eso? Ya no se que pensar. Luego medi la salida del receptor con el osciloscopio y parecia la salida de un 555 por lo que oscilaba, no recuerdo a que frecuencia, eso es normal??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2014)

es que si lo alimentas con 5 volt ,la salida coincide con los 5 volt de entrada al ic decodificador,
en cuanto a lo otro,no recuerdo que calentara ningún transistor ni modulo,


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 22, 2014)

A ok, igual yo lo voy a usar con el MC145026 y MC145027 que son similares al HT12 pero trabajan con 12V tranquilos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2014)

¿refrescarme la memoria ,cual es el esquema del receptor ?


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 22, 2014)

El receptor por ahora e el que compre, mas adelante armare el que vos posteaste en otro post de uno comercial de 433MHz


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2014)

no le toques el tornillo de bronce, ya que esta calibrado,podes usarlo  para probar los emisores,
a esos módulos nunca los ise funcionar con 12 volt ,siempre use 5 volt de un regulador 78l05 ,esos de 100 miliamper


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 22, 2014)

Si lo del tornillito lo se, la idea era comprar un receptor que supiera que andaba para poder probar con mayor certeza los transmisores, el unico problema es que no consegui de 433, sino de 418, asique los tendre que calibrar para esa frecuencia en principio. Bueno de ultima lo alimento con 5V hasta ver que funcione, luego lo subo a 12V a ver que pasa. A modo de prueba hoy le conecta en la salida digital un transistro BC548 (resistencia de base de 2k2) para que prenda un led (resistencia del led de 470 ohms) y con el transmisor comprado le mandaba a 12V la pata de datos para ver si prendia, y por un instante brillaba muy fuerte, luego se apagaba y luego se volvia a prender pero mas tenue (salida oscilatoria con duty del 50%). La oscilacion se debe al ruido ambiente?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2014)

no así esta bien , el receptor tiene dos salidas,
la análoga,esa si tiene ruido ,siempre tiene ruido 
 la digital,esa no tiene ruidos

PD:
 si le pones un parlantito a la salida analoga se escucha shhhhhhhhhhh
asta que de ves en cuanto se escucha algun control remoto cercano


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 22, 2014)

Y entonces porque a la salida del receptor tenia una señal cuadrada sin emitir nada yo??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2014)

Seguramente porque alguien mas estaba transmitiendo , algún otro control remoto de algún vecino supongo, hay mucho movimiento en esas frecuencias, portones, autos, alarmas, etc, etc.


----------



## Landrs (Ene 19, 2015)

hola que tal, solo queria comentar que me he puesto a hacer el tx que postearon y espero con ansias saber si lograron realizar el receptor, jeje espero esten bien, saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2015)

el receptor ,yo arme algunos, pero es difícil hacerlos funcionar,es mas económico comprar el modulo y no renegar tanto


----------



## Landrs (Ene 20, 2015)

Jeje, bueno no por ser difíciles se debe rendir, tengo modulo receptor comprado, pero realmente lo que me llama la atención de la electrónica es cuando yo aprendo haciéndolos, así también aprecio el trabajo empeñado en quien hizo los que están en venta y aprender de ellos. 

Por cierto quiero hacer mis propios Tx de rf, pero para modificar según me convenga podrían recomendarme algún programa para hacer las bobinas en el circuito de la pcb? aun no encuentro un programa que me facilite esto, no deseo calculadores de google, sino de programas, lei que Eagle tiene esta opción, pero no la encuentro. Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2015)

http://www.inelsoft.net/calc_bobina_impresa.html

http://www.inelsoft.net/aplicaciones_libres.html


----------

